# The Mana World



## alie (Sep 12, 2011)

Do anyone playing The Mana World here ? If yes, may i know your id please ? so we can play together to form FreeBSD clan lol

And my id is "alie"


----------



## nekoexmachina (Sep 13, 2011)

Graphics look good^W 8bitish. I'll try it on the weekend


----------

